# Who's the main person in your household training your golden?



## Hina

I've noticed a lot of female owners and was curious about the ratio of men: women.


----------



## Jamm

I'm Joeys main care giver/trainer/momma. I'm a 22yr old female if that is what you're asking?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm the one in the family who works with the animals. My husband loves them TOTALLY but I have the knack of paying attention to their body language; I "hear" them when they speak and I understand what they are saying.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm assuming Mom means doggy Mom. That would be me.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Definitely me (mom). I bring him to work, take him for walks, take him to training class (although DH did come for puppy graduation!). DH (doggy daddy) is the "fun" one. He wrestles, swims and throws the ball around with Sampson. Our doggy parent roles are actually very similar to our human parent roles when raising our 18 and 20 year old daughters! Lol!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sampson's Mom said:


> Definitely me (mom). I bring him to work, take him for walks, take him to training class (although DH did come for puppy graduation!). DH (doggy daddy) is the "fun" one. He wrestles, swims and throws the ball around with Sampson. Our doggy parent roles are actually very similar to our human parent roles when raising our 18 and 20 year old daughters! Lol!


 
It's the same in my household. I'm the one who takes care of them, grooms them, trains them, and he's their fun playmate. He wrestles with both of my two where as I don't. I do walk them and play with them outside though. 

My DH was the same when my son was growing up too, but I will say my DH was working 7 days a week and 120 hours a week when our son was growing up, he didn't have the time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm an all-inclusive mom...playmate as well as trainer, nurse, food-ologist, etc.

My husband reads. He gladly helps when I tell him what to do but he doesn't readily see what needs doing.


----------



## Hina

Hi all! Hope I wasn't too confusing! I'm not a mother to kids yet, but I'm a doggy mom 

I tried to get DH to be Hina's trainer since he has a lot more doggy experience than I do, but that never happened. I walk her everyday and handle her in training class. It's a learning experience for the both of us 

At golden playdates, I noticed many women providing primary care and training for their golden.

DH is good at playing games with Hina, nail trimming, doing all the other things I'm not so good at or never get to


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There are several single guys here on the forum who are the sole care giver/taker of their dogs.


----------



## Megora

Just Me. No one else is allowed to. 

With comp obedience - majority of trainers are ladies.


----------



## Hombrespop

Like Kate just myself no one else ( my daughter) is allowed to.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jige

I wouldnt let me check 2 I do most of the training but my son also works with Jige. He is the one that actually worked on Jige sitting and waiting for the bumper to be thrown. I was still working outside the home at that time. My son is a very good trainer I would like to think I am not too bad since I did get him his started title and one leg in rally so far.


----------



## Odette3

Just me. I'm a widow so I am the only one Wilson has. With my first golden it was my youngest daughter and I but after she moved out and my husband passed away it was just me and has been for a number of years.


----------



## CStrong73

My Dh was in charge of training our last dog. He did a lot of research, and had a certain way he wanted to train.

Because he wasn't really ready for a new puppy and I was, I took full responsibility for training and caring for Rocket. It was a learning experience for both of us.

I think DH regrets it a little bit that he hasn't been more involved in training Rocket, because Rocket doesn't listen to DH nearly as well as he does to me. LOL! I've used a very different approach to training Rocket than he used with Bruce. He tends to default back to the training style he used with Bruce, which doesn't really work with Rocket.


----------



## MaureenM

It's just me for the most part. In Finley's class there are 2 men and the rest are woman. One of the men brings his wife to class, but she doesn't work with the dog. The other guy is married, but I've never seen his wife.


----------



## Deber

Like other responses here, I too do all the dog training, feeding, vet visits and DH spends his time undoing much of all the work we do, much like he did when our two daughters were home. Haaa! I am the one who demands they obey, he is their buddy and lets them get away with murder. I take them to classes and work with them each day, he takes them fishing and lets them roll in fish smelling dirt! We laugh a lot, but when they are good they are mine, when they are being silly..they are his!


----------



## cgriffin

I am the one training and taking care of the dogs.


----------



## JessCDoyle

My BF is the main one although I will continue with his methods and we will work together when I'm home. I get up with her in the mornings for her breakfast and train with her. But because the BF works from home, he has the ability to work with her all day when he isn't busy. When I come home it's like "playtime" because I'm more "fun" while with my Bf it's either he's working and not paying attention or training. Seems like the balance works though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Its me....the momma and I love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

I do most of the training for Mercy. I tried to enroll Mercy and my husband in a Basic class, but he didn't do his homework.: Mercy loves daddy more, even though I train her more. I mean he stays home with her when I go to work. Mercy runs to Peter when called. One day, I was walking Mercy in the neighborhood when my husband drove by unexpectedly and he was telling me that he needed to run to the store for something. Mercy of course jumped up to greet my husband. Then, when my husband drove away, Mercy kept turning around and facing in his direction for 5 minutes before I could get her to continue down the sidewalk with me.


----------



## Heathhanly

I do, first up when we started obedience I thought it would be better to have a consistent trainer, and I had done it before. However my husband always came with us, and when we practise he comes and he acts the part of instructor and tells us what to do. So he has always been involved.

Now she has been in classes for almost a year he is also taking turns at training her and I was very pleased to see she responds just as well with him as she does with me. It makes me feel that she really knows the commands, not just my body language. I love watching her work too, she looks so pretty.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dexter12

I would say that I'm the main person in the family who grooms, plays and trains the pooches.


----------



## itried

Mainly me. My mom helps out but she can confuse Kiki a lot and she's not very patient


----------



## 1oldparson

I am the primary trainer for Ginger although my wife attends all sessions and walks her and feeds her when I can't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maui's Mom

When we brought Maui into our family the goal was that we would all share in her training and I have to say my DH and DD have tried. Since I have done all of the research though, I am the one who trains with her the most. I do make it a point to explain and show them what we are doing. Sometimes it works and other times I feel like I am training 3 pups lol!!
PS I got your note but my post count is to low to respond, (working on it) sawy!! Sounds great though and would love to!


----------



## ktkins7

I'm the main one training Ella and I'm a 28 year old female, but I'm still stuck at home with the parents. They're helping out when they're home and I'm at work.


----------



## jroth

I will be doing it all...haven't gotten him yet but I already see it lol. My goal is to get the kids involved too but primarily it will be me  28 year old female

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I taught Wyatt all his basics when he was a puppy due to me having more free time with him. Now hubby is involved with him as much as I am in our day to day reinforcements and routines. Wyatt listens and understands both of us 100% equally. Heck he listens to pretty much everyone that comes in contact with him. I couldn't be a prouder mom. So I chose other.


----------



## ataylor

Just me and I am 23 yrs.


----------



## PuggledRetriever

I'm the one training/everything Maci, and i'm 14


----------



## KayBee

Penny's Mom said:


> I'm an all-inclusive mom...playmate as well as trainer, nurse, food-ologist, etc.
> 
> My husband reads. He gladly helps when I tell him what to do but he doesn't readily see what needs doing.


That would be our house too.


----------



## Martin

I don't really know which of the choices apply to me. I live with my siblings and my parents, so I guess I could say son - but I'm 27, and Dolce is legally my own dog. For the record, I'm a man 

I feed her, train her, groom her, make medical decisions for her, sleep on the same bed with her, and go on almost all the walks with her. However, in the morning and the evening (though not the afternoon), someone else will come along with us on the walk. I hold the leash and have to pick up the poop, but when one of my parents goes with us, they'll carry the poop bag. When I'm not at home, someone else takes her for a walk. While I do all of the training, my dad is the one who drives us to the class. I cut her nails, but my mom feeds her treats while I do so. My mom also helps me brush her afterwards. I have to initiate it, but I get help when I need it.

I have noticed that there's far more women than men at the training class we go to. It's interesting to see that that's not unique to that class.


----------



## goldlover68

I train my pups and my wife 'un-trains' them!:doh:


----------



## lhowemt

I do everything for the pups, including homecooking, and I also have to train DH too!  haha, seriously he does help out with training a bit but I have to remind him of the proper method or word or gesture. In general he is a bit of an un-trainer too.


----------



## Capt Jack

I have done what training Jack & Sweetie have had. My wife & daughter help with love & attention but it's a fact they are my dogs. They often comment when I tell Jack & Sweetie to do what I consider the simplest things "When did they learn that" & I say "every day"


----------



## Aleksandrina

Both my husband and I train Theo. I just do it slightly more (and we think that he listens to me better.)

We also take him to puppy classes together.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

I do all the training, my DW doesn't want anything to do with the classes, she will not listen when I attempt to use certain commands, makes it very tough to work with Diesel. 

Oh well I'm still going to work towards a CGC, I'm like a fish in the Sahara desert, but we will get there. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Susabelle

goldlover68 said:


> I train my pups and my wife 'un-trains' them!:doh:


LOL, that is our house in reverse...I train, my husband, well, they LOVE him anyway...he means well...


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I am definitely Thor's trainer and main care giver as well as everyone's mom. My daughter does participate fully in the training as she spends a lot of time with him when I work. She is 23 and very consistent. My son is just a fun friend. Thor adores him and does listen to him on commands that he's solid on. He expects him to play for a while and disappear. That's the entire household.


----------



## janababy

That would be me. My husband said the family bought the dog for me, so he is "all yours".


----------



## lloyddobler

I'm a single gal, so I'm the one and only person taking care of my Lloyd! He comes to work with me and I try to plan as much of my social outings to include him. He's definitely become my best friend in a very short period of time.


----------



## Marcus

*raises hand*
The main reason I'm on these forum lol


----------



## Eclipse

I do all the training because my dad doesn't have the patience and my mom is too soft.


----------



## CarmenK

I'm the one training the dogs. If my husband is around, he is more the dog walker.


----------



## elly

I train and his Dad walks and untrains them


----------

